

1962 Indo-China War Report [pdf] - sdaityari
http://www.indiandefencereview.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/TopSecretdocuments2.pdf

======
together_us
[http://www.indiandefencereview.com/wp-
content/uploads/2014/0...](http://www.indiandefencereview.com/wp-
content/uploads/2014/03/TopSecretdocuments2.pdf) doesn't work. Is it only for
me?

~~~
zokier
Yeah, IDR got shut down(?), as did Neville Maxwells own site. Scribd has a
copy.

------
zokier
More info at wikipedia:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Henderson_Brooks%E2%80%93Bhagat...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Henderson_Brooks%E2%80%93Bhagat_Report)

